# missing problem



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

My 1990 was missing so I figured she needed a good tune-up. Went to the dealer and bought plugs, wires, cap and rotor. started it up and idled great. took her for a drive and when I got on it you tell it was misfiring again. brought it home and shut her off. checked wires and stuff. started it up and idled good again. power braked it and misfire came back. Anyone have this problem before? It seems that the miss comes when its under a load (accelerating). I'm thinking it may be an injector. any thoughts on this situation? Mike


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I had a acelleration problem while back:

at a stop, when I acellerated, it felt like the engine was about to stall. 

This happed afterI removed some plug wires, to check / clean around cylinder head.
I took to a local/honest mechanic, and he did a tune up, and it was find after that.

appearenly I had pulled too hard on a plug wire, or something.

Does that sound like the problem your experiencing? 
S.T.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be an injector, or bad ignition coil, or one of several things. Check the oxygen sensor wire and make sure it's not burnt and/or melted to the exhaust manifold. It wasn't uncommon for this to happen when the bracket holding the wire would break. It would also be a good idea to check for stored trouble codes.

Nissan OBD Trouble Codes ?


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

ill check the O2 sensor and the coil I didn't think of that. Gonna get some new injectors also. Found some reman Bosch on ebay from O-sidetiger. instead of 1 hole to spray fuel they have 4 holes to spry fuel. they say its better. Any thoughts on the injectors?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rockauto.com has a wholesaler closeout currently on Beck~Arnley reman injectors for $26.79 each (no core).


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

replaced all the fuel injectors. Still missing when power braking. It idols fine but at about 1400 RPM it just starts to spit and sputter. Still haven't replaced the coil,02 sensor, or checked the ECU for codes. working 90 hrs a week not much time for anything other than sleep. Mike


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mastermike said:


> My 1990 was missing so I figured she needed a good tune-up. Went to the dealer and bought plugs, wires, cap and rotor. started it up and idled great. took her for a drive and when I got on it you tell it was misfiring again. brought it home and shut her off. checked wires and stuff. started it up and idled good again. power braked it and misfire came back. Anyone have this problem before? It seems that the miss comes when its under a load (accelerating). I'm thinking it may be an injector. any thoughts on this situation? Mike


You might consider replacing the air filter and fuel filter.


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

fuel and air filter will be changed soon. It was part of the tune up but haven't gotten around to it yet. I need to bring up another fact that may help solve this problem. Power braking when engine is cold it doesn't sputter. It only seems to miss and sputter when warmed up.


----------

